# It’s Gone



## Shiny (Mar 23, 2018)

Hi all,

Just spreading some hope to those who are suffering with this at the moment.

I could write a huge post but I will keep it very brief. I experienced high Anxiety for 3 months, which caused DP/DR. It's been on and off over the last year and as I type this, I'm free of it... and I always will be .. why? Because it's nothing more than your mind and brain being 'tired'. It feels worse, feels like you are going insane, perception is altered, brain foggy, difficulty concentrating , thinking, focusing... vision problems . I get it . I've been there.

Mine wasn't drug induced, however it doesn't matter if yours was. It's all the same... weed (or whatever drug caused it for you) temporarily gave you DP/DR to protect you. Add that with Anxiety = Stronger and persistent DP/DR , meaning more worry and stress , keeping you stuck.

Do these things and internalise them and I promise you'll be free:

1. Accept it's not dangerous
1. Accept that what's prolonging it is your direct fear of it... obsessing over it and checking you still have it are ways to keep you there. Stop obsessing and divert your attention to something else (like life), and watch it slowly diminish.
3. It's only temporary, no matter how many years you've had it 
4. Stop thinking it's something more serious, it isn't. It's harmless
5. Expect ups and downs, feelings of clarity then feelings of DP/DR... it's a very up and down affair and each time you come out of it ... your fear level goes down that bit more until you simply aren't scared anymore. Without being scared, DP/DR cannot exist.

I know you will probably read the above and expect there to be more to it , it can't be that simple right? It really is.

Sorry there is no magic pill to make it go away, don't change who you are, don't actively 'try' and make it go away, you can't . Neither can you out-think your way out. It's a process... go through it and smile and with that attitude you will one day reflect and realise , oh... it's gone.


----------

